# "BentSpoke", new Canberra brewpub link



## thylacine (1/5/14)

https://citynews.com.au/2014/canberras-newest-brewery-bent-spoke-construction/


----------



## Forever Wort (1/5/14)

Should be good. Look forward to visiting when I am next in town; bicycles and beer were meant to be together.


----------



## spog (1/5/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Should be good. Look forward to visiting when I am next in town; bicycles and beer were meant to be together.


Oh great,another pissed cyclist on the road!  
Just joking
Cheers....spog....


----------



## Forever Wort (1/5/14)

Great thing about Canberra is you never have to cycle on the road - bike paths aplenty!


----------



## Rurik (1/5/14)

Forever Wort said:


> Great thing about Canberra is you never have to cycle on the road - bike paths aplenty!



Which is a great thing and I use regularly. I don't understand riders who do not.


----------



## pajs (6/6/14)

Bent Spoke now open. Great to have another brewing pub in town.
http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/new-braddon-bar-bentspoke-brewing-co-opens-20140606-zrz11.html


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/14)

Firefox tells me that the above link could be an attack site. :unsure:

Just what we need, more seats with sweaty bum crack marks on them. B)


----------



## pajs (6/6/14)

Much attack in the Crimes.

Quite keen to taste Richard's oregano-infused beer. Like the idea of some direct tank-to-tap lines in a brewpub too.


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/14)

Bright tank was how most pub beer was served in the UK in the 1960s and 1970s when the breweries would send tankers out to the pubs and chuck a couple of hoses down into the cellars. Apparently Urquell and other companies are now reintroducing bright tank to pubs in the South East of the UK for a fresher beer experience. I had a couple of sessions on tank brewed at James Squire King Street Wharf in Sydney (before the venue got sold). :icon_drool2:


----------



## MrTwalky (7/6/14)

Well, folks. I would have posted earlier but I've been at Bentspoke Brewery sampling all the beers and I must say... they are exceptional!

Went in at 11.15am on Friday for their 'soft' opening and had a pint of the 'Mort's Gold', a pleasantly refreshing, nicely crisp pilsner. I heard one of the staff ask "was that the first sale?" I never heard the answer but I was quietly chuffed knowing that I was possibly the first 'off-the-street' person to buy a beer. Second, I had the 'Crankshaft'. An IPA with a great hoppy palate and aroma. The menu says it's "_crammed full of US Centennial, Simcoe, Citra and Cascade hops_" and it was AWESOME!! I've been craving an American IPA on tap in Canberra for so long and Bentspoke delivered! What I was most impressed with was 'Adams Cider'. Batlow apples pressed in house, it was delicious and I highly recommend it. I'd love to discuss all the beers, particularly the 'Barley griffin' (oregano), but I don't want to ruin the surprise, you won't be disappointed!

Food looks good but haven't had a chance to eat yet, too busy drinking. Let me know what other people think...

Twalky


----------



## IsonAd (10/6/14)

I can confirm the quality of almost all the beers after significant taste testing. Crankshaft and braddon bitter are the highlights IMHO.


----------



## pajs (10/6/14)

Sounds like a big opening weekend, almost 3000 litres sold out of the six tanks. Great to see the interest.

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/bentspoke-brewery-reaches-bottom-of-the-barrel-20140609-zs1x1.html


----------



## Rurik (16/6/14)

I went in yesterday for a quite one just before the lunch rush. Had a Mort's Gold; good clean pils, nice evident bitterness but well balanced with a full malty taste. The only issue I could find with it was a hint and only of hint of diacetyl, which I could only just taste at the bottom of the glass after the beer had warmed up.

I will be going back for more of that & I wish I could brew a pils that well.


----------

